# Eigene Package importieren? (Eclipse)



## peterfarge (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe mit Eclipse mehrere Projekte erstellt. Jedes Projekt enthält ein Paket. Ich möchte nun ein Projekt erstellen wo ich die einzelnen Pakete verwende. Wenn ich aber schreibe "import meinpaket" wird meinpaket rot unterstrichen, weil der Name nicht aufgelöst werden kann. Das liegt vermutlich daran das das Paket in einem anderen Eclipse Paket liegt. Ich möchte nun wegen der Übersichtlichkeit die einzelnen Pakete nicht unbedingt zusammenlegen. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?

Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mai 2006)

Du musst die anderen Projekte über die Properties des Zielprojekts referenzieren damit die Namen aufgelöst werden können


----------



## peterfarge (22. Mai 2006)

Das habe ich jetzt gemacht. Die import Statements sind aber immer noch rot unterstrichen. (Name kann nicht aufgelößt werden...)

EDIT: Was ich gemacht habe: Rechtsklick auf das Hauptprojekt, dann Eigenschaften->Projektverweise, dann die zu importierenden Projekte angeklickt.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mai 2006)

Wenn die Projekte korrekt in den Classpath aufgenommen wurden sollte es auch funktionieren. Versuch mal einen rebuild.


----------



## peterfarge (22. Mai 2006)

Meinst Du die .classpath Datei im Projektverzeichnis? Die Javaklasse die den Import vornimmt habe ich neu compiliert. Der Fehler ist noch immer da.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mai 2006)

Ok, ganz von Anfang an   

rechte Maus auf Zielprojekt -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Projects -> add -> benötigte Projekte auswählen
danach zur sicherheit oben im Dateimenü Projects anklicken und clean ausführen. Damit wird dann auch neu gebuilded


----------



## peterfarge (22. Mai 2006)

Jetzt läuft es. Vielen Dank


----------

